# Compressus hasnt eaten in 2+ Weeks



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

So i'd say a little more than two weeks ago i planted my aquarium and did a little rescape. My P obviously got really stressed from this, so i figured him not eating for a couple days was normal. Every day i have been introducing him new pieces of Tilapia, and he never once touched it. I then tried some pieces of smelt, and shrimp, but after leaving them all in for a little less than an hour he never touched. I even tried dangling some on a string in front of him, which got his attention for a second, but still no eat. This has been over two, probably more weeks. Two days ago i figured i might as well try live feeders, went bought 6 goldfish, and there are still 6 goldfish in the tank 2 days later! I know its not the lights causing the issue because he used to always eat when i had the lights constantly on before i planted the aquarium and rescaped!

The P is showing no signs of distress, not very active in the light (but never was before), and other than the no eating thing, is acting completely normally. This is why i am so confused, if he was diseased i'd think he would act a little different?

Water params are perfectly fine, i've had the tank up for months and recently added some bio-spira just incase! Temp 81 deg.

I'll see if i can post some pics later in the day once i get back from work! But as i said, theres nothing on him and nothing to make the casual observer think that he is sick.

Please anyone advice!!!!!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i always use live feeders to "jump start" the appitite if nessesary though, then switch back to frozen, it works, just give him time...you are doingthe right things


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> i always use live feeders to "jump start" the appitite if nessesary though, then switch back to frozen, it works, just give him time...you are doingthe right things


Dont do feeders IMO.

Ps can last a long time without food. Hold it out and introduce food in the tank every other day. eventually he will crack.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I would try every day and not evry other just keep doing it


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Inflade said:


> i always use live feeders to "jump start" the appitite if nessesary though, then switch back to frozen, it works, just give him time...you are doingthe right things


Dont do feeders IMO.

Ps can last a long time without food. Hold it out and introduce food in the tank every other day. eventually he will crack.
[/quote]

he will crack deedni.

IMO don't use Goldfish, they are a coldwater fish and can get sick just from being in your tank, use some tetras, avoid danios they are too quick and contain a growth-inhibitor, so avoid anything thats in the danio family


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

mR. Blueberry said:


> i always use live feeders to "jump start" the appitite if nessesary though, then switch back to frozen, it works, just give him time...you are doingthe right things


Dont do feeders IMO.

Ps can last a long time without food. Hold it out and introduce food in the tank every other day. eventually he will crack.
[/quote]

he will crack deedni.

IMO don't use Goldfish, they are a coldwater fish and can get sick just from being in your tank, use some tetras, avoid danios they are too quick and contain a growth-inhibitor, so avoid anything thats in the danio family
[/quote]
Who cares if they get sick, f*ck goldfish. And the reaosn why you shouldnt use goldfish is because they are sh*t. They contina growht inhibators, worms prasites whatever just dont use them. I dont think using live food will help either. Just keep feeding it what you kept feeding it before the aquascape and he should snap out of it. He'll eat soon, hes getting hungry after 2 weeks.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

i agree feeders are crap 
kind of like playing rushing Roul... 
try some prazipro to see if he got any worms 
I been promoting this stuff cause I know use it on everyone of my tanks.
kensfish has the best price on the web and store.



rocker said:


> i always use live feeders to "jump start" the appitite if nessesary though, then switch back to frozen, it works, just give him time...you are doingthe right things


Dont do feeders IMO.

Ps can last a long time without food. Hold it out and introduce food in the tank every other day. eventually he will crack.
[/quote]

he will crack deedni.

IMO don't use Goldfish, they are a coldwater fish and can get sick just from being in your tank, use some tetras, avoid danios they are too quick and contain a growth-inhibitor, so avoid anything thats in the danio family
[/quote]
Who cares if they get sick, f*ck goldfish. And the reaosn why you shouldnt use goldfish is because they are sh*t. They contina growht inhibators, worms prasites whatever just dont use them. I dont think using live food will help either. Just keep feeding it what you kept feeding it before the aquascape and he should snap out of it. He'll eat soon, hes getting hungry after 2 weeks.
[/quote]


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

i'd try and turn off the lights you can never generalize things with p's such a change in your tank can change things completely...throw in a lil piece of beefheart turn off the lights and leave the room for 5 minutes that is what i would do.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ Exactly what he said.. A chang of decor could change the mood of the fish. Also, you had the light on continously for over two weeks? If so, turn off the lights and feed him, see if he eats then. My Sanchezi only eats in the dark although he will eat in front of me, just not with the lights on.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

well theres a bunch of dead goldfish now, so thankfully he ate. Now i just gotta get him to eat frozen againn no more feeders! Thanks for the input guys! I'll try feeding in the morning and at night when the lights arent on. TY TY TY


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

glad to hear that he was finally eating...remember the serrasalmus piranha is a VERY territorial fish and with every change in your tank the fish needs at least a couple of days sometimes even weeks to acclimate new...i was just putting a big piece of driftwood and some rocks in my tank and everytime when i was turning the light on he was swimming straight behind the driftwood (his new hiding spot) sometimes he gets even so moody that he's hitting the glass when the light is on...before i had nothing in my tank and he was swimming all around like crazy (all the same if the light was on or not)...adding stuff changed my rhom completely but i thought most important is that the fish feels 'home' and not just captured in a glass box


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad he ate the feeders. My sanchezi I got just over 2 weeks ago and has not ate either. Yea it takes time. My Ps have always lot thier appetite after a tank move, etc.


----------

